# ABS Module: No Communication, Diffcult to drive



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone, Looking to see if anyone can shed some light on what's going on with this scan. The car is my brother's, it's an '06 Rabbit 4-dr MT. 

Mods are: 
BSH cold air intake 
Aftermarket HID's housings and bulbs, ballasts, etc... 
That's it as far as mods, ECU is factory, as in there is no tune. 

Short back story: The previous owner has one of those Viper alarm/immobilizer systems in the car. When my brother purchased it he didn't want it so he removed the box and over time has been working on getting all the wiring that was asssociated wit it out of the car. Well yesterday there was one wire that was spliced and connected to the door unlock/lock wire right before the switch on the driver side. I assume this is were the PO tapped to use the Viper system to lock/unlock the car. It was connecting two wires together and my brother took out the wire that was leading no where (for the Viper system that was removed) and taped the two wires back to their appropriate counterparts, not together like it just had been. After finishing up with that he started the car there was the ABS fault and a christmas tree of lights on the dash. the battery was not disconnected prior to anything being done so that's probably mistake #1. I told him that before you work on anything involving electronics, disconnect the battery. I have a feeling that something triggered short and fried the ABS module, but I can't say for sure, all I know is I cannot gain access to it and no other module seems to be able to communicate with it. I don't think there's a lockout mode as a fail-safe that the ABS module will go into, but I could be wrong. Anyway any help is appreciated the full scan is posted below. Thanks. 

_______________________________________ 
Wednesday,28,November,2012,23:46:59:52756 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 
Data version: 20120807 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 

VIN: WVWCR71K56W180593 Mileage: 154190km/95809miles 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl 
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 AR HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6747 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3685008 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 79F383D0301746D066B 

2 Faults Found: 
049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Mileage: 0 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 87.0°C 
Temperature: 30.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.319 V 

049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 7 
Mileage: 0 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 87.0°C 
Temperature: 30.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.319 V 

Readiness: 0010 1100 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EC 
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 69D3D39040B7F65096B 

1 Fault Found: 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 P HW: 3C0 937 049 P 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005450869 
Coding: 008D8F214004150000140000001400000009730B5C0000 
Shop #: WSC 05224 444 84230 
VCID: 366948EC418969A8CB9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445 
Shop #: WSC 05224 

4 Faults Found: 
00834 - Signal for Activation of Heated Rear Window 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 104 
Mileage: 151737 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 104 
Mileage: 151737 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 13.25 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 104 
Mileage: 151737 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 13.80 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00975 - Heated Rear Window (Z1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01111100 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 104 
Mileage: 152592 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 14.15 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P 
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD05JJSO 
Coding: 0013644 
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200 
VCID: 397343D0709786D026B 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 D 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006 

1 Fault Found: 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH 
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0000022 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 78F586D40B1D5FD8195 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 920 953 C 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007203 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 2B5F69988ACB2440A47 

1 Fault Found: 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001064050532 
Coding: 3D3F0340070002 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 2A516C9C85313D485F1 

1 Fault Found: 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 144 
Mileage: 154197 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 00:04:37 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No: 1K0 920 953 C 
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5F69988ACB2440A47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2373 
Coding: 0001205 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 366948EC418969A8CB9 

3 Faults Found: 
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent 
00100 - Drivers Interior Locking Button (E308) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 336F71F852FB7C80EC7 

2 Faults Found: 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Mileage: 4160 km 
Temperature: 25.0°C 
Voltage: 11.80 V 
Voltage: 11.60 V 

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb 
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF 
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 13C803281B09058F880F048050CC 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 74EDB2E417753BB835D 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found: 
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
013 - Check DTC Memory 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2373 
Coding: 0000252 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 377745E8468390A0D0F 

3 Faults Found: 
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent 
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 D HW: 1K0 035 180 D 
Component: Radio PM6 016 0017 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2071536 
Coding: 0040420 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 21438BB0F807FE100EB 

1 Fault Found: 
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 9 
Reset counter: 104 
Mileage: 151737 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 06:11:19 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2438 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
 VCID: 336F71F852FB7C80EC7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2438 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 346D72E457F57BB8F5D 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Check fuses. Power and ground to ABS module.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> Check fuses. Power and ground to ABS module.


 Fuses are all good, didn't check for power on the harness though. I'll see what I can do and update the thread accordingly.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

UPDATE: I checked all the fuses again and none are blown. I also checked the voltage to the pins and I got 12.23 volts consitantly and the battery fluctuated between 12.23-12.24 so I'm taking that as the harness is good. As of right now I'm assuming the ABD module is no good. I can't think of any other way of getting the module to communicate. Anybody got any ideas, input, experience. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That's good voltage. Verify grounds, you can use either a meter or test light for that. If power and grounds are good, module is bad. 

No idea if messing with aftermarket alarm could have somehow killed the module though, or if just coincidence. Might want to go back over whatever he did the last time he messed around and make sure he didn't short something or connect two things that he shouldn't have. It would suck to let the magic smoke out of a brand new module as soon as you plug it in.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> That's good voltage. Verify grounds, you can use either a meter or test light for that. If power and grounds are good, module is bad.
> 
> No idea if messing with aftermarket alarm could have somehow killed the module though, or if just coincidence. Might want to go back over whatever he did the last time he messed around and make sure he didn't short something or connect two things that he shouldn't have. It would suck to let the magic smoke out of a brand new module as soon as you plug it in.


 Will do, thanks for the feedback. I have no idea if that could have fried the module either, I figured a fuse would have gone before that or that it would have fried something in the CAN-BUS system. 
Yeah that would suck to fry a new module, but I'll do a once over and verify the ground. Thanks, I'll updtae once I verify the gorunds work or and if a new module is on order and works.


----------



## heidiandmichael1 (Nov 24, 2012)

*abs prob.*

I had same problem and it turned out that my abs cable that plugs into fuse box it's a 4 wire plug, it had battery acid over it and was coroded and i cleaned it up and it was able to communicate


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

heidiandmichael1 said:


> I had same problem and it turned out that my abs cable that plugs into fuse box it's a 4 wire plug, it had battery acid over it and was coroded and i cleaned it up and it was able to communicate


 I ended up ordering a used ABS module to replace the other one. Then I. as looking for a electrical diagram and it turns out that the car was missing multiple fuses so im surprised that the car was running ok with no faults other than a bulb out code for the aftermarket HID's. After I threw in the fuses that were missing I cleared the codes and it was allgood. Im still getting a bulb out code, but thats ok.


----------



## ERK575 (Sep 9, 2012)

MasterNele03 said:


> I ended up ordering a used ABS module to replace the other one. Then I. as looking for a electrical diagram and it turns out that the car was missing multiple fuses so im surprised that the car was running ok with no faults other than a bulb out code for the aftermarket HID's. After I threw in the fuses that were missing I cleared the codes and it was allgood. Im still getting a bulb out code, but thats ok.


Could you upload a pic of the new fuse box with all the fuses. I am having the same problem with the ABS module and I'm really hoping that a few fuses fix this problem. 

thanks!


----------

